# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  كتيب أحزان عاشوراء 1433

## ترنيمة عشق

السلام عليكــم ورحمـة الله وبركاتــه ،،


, كتيب أحزان عاشوراء لعام 33هـ :






أحزان عاشوراء كـتيب يضـم نخبة من التصاميم الخــاصة بـشـهر محــرم الحــرام وصفـر ومــا جــرى فـيـهـما من مصـائب على الحسين ع وأهـل بيته الطــاهرين،إبتداءً من مصيبة عاشوراء وحتى يوم الأربعين.

فكرة العمل جـاءت من الإهتمام بجمع وتـوثيق هذه الأعمــال في كتـيب واحد ينشر في الشبكات والمواقع بشكل موثق بعـرض التصميم واسم المصمم، وحـفـظ الأعمال من الضياع.

شروط المشاركة :


- يحق للجميع المشاركة ومن مختلف البلدان.
- يحق لمجموعة الفن الخالد استبعاد الأعمال الضعيفة دون الرجوع للمشارك.
- إرسال المعلومات الشخصية التالية:
(الاسم الثلاثي \ البلد \ الإيميل أو الصفحة الشخصية)
- إرسال معلومات التصميم التالية:
(اسم العمل\ المناسبة التي صمم من اجلها \نبذة مختصرة عن العمل لا تزيد عن سطرين )
- إرسال العمل بجودة عالية
- الإرسال على الإيميل التالي/ I.Art.G.H@gmail.com
- اخر موعد لإستقبال الأعمال يوم السبت 20\2\33هـ الموافق 14\1\2012م.
---

يمكنكم الاطلاع عللى كتيب العام الماضي 1432 هـ من هنا :





http://alzahra.deviantart.com/art/Ah...2h-1-196752114



تحياتنا :

قروب الفن الخالد

----------


## Princess

عطاء متميز من قروب ممتاز
بارك الله مساعيكم النيره
:) وشرفنا مشاركتكم

----------


## صرخة العطشان

جاري التحميل

كل الشكر

----------

